# bonzi wells



## fulps (Jul 16, 2002)

hey grizz fans wouldent boniz well be a good pick up.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Fulps the only player I would give up to get Bonzi Wells is Stromile Swift and no one else. If the Blazers would be interested in Swift I'm all for it.

Wright
Gasol
Gooden
Wells
Williams

Is a playoff lineup IMO. 

Note: If Gooden keeps playing how he is, He will get a starting spot. I had to take Battier out.


----------



## fulps (Jul 16, 2002)

i would take gooden out put battier in


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

I think Bonzi would be perfect for this team, but the only player I would give for him right now is Dickerson. I know that wouldn't be something that Portland would jump on, so I don't have to worry about that happening. But I know if we were trying to get Wells Portland would be looking to acquire a player like Swift, which I feel is going to surprise a lot of people this year.


----------



## battier31 (Jul 19, 2002)

yeah that would be a great pick up


----------



## Mister (Jul 17, 2002)

Memphis has signed Gordan Giricek, he of course is not a B Wells but he is a very good shooter and he played in europe on a high level so he will help the team immediatly.

I was wondering that he didn´t play NBA last season. He will be a great addition (probably coming from the bench)


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Welcome to the board Mister.

I dont kow much about this Gordan Giricek. I know he is croation and is apperntly very athletic with a nice shooting touch. I like the Grizz stategy of picking up guys who are pretty unknown to American ballers. Hopefully they suprise everyone. This is the 2nd guy in the last 2 days we have signed who hasent been in the NBA .


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

PLEASE JERRY DON"T BRING IN BONZI!!!!!!!!!!
Bonzi is very very very streaky..when he plays good he plays good but when he dont its everybody elses fault(not his). He has an attitude and if Portland don't really want him then he's probably not worth the effort becuase portland will take anybody!!! If we were to take someone from Portland I would try Ruben(the rapist)Patterson or Derek Anderson. Ruben could play small and shane could go to the 2. Derek obviously is a natural 2 and shane would start at 3. They all make about the same amount of $. Plus it would be nice to have our own KOBE STOPPER!!(haha)


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Shadows *
> Fulps the only player I would give up to get Bonzi Wells is Stromile Swift and no one else. If the Blazers would be interested in Swift I'm all for it.
> 
> Wright
> ...


Hello, Bonzi Wells is a free agent, they wouldn't need to trade anyone to get him:no: .


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

he is restricted though


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

spartan your pm box is full again


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

#%$#@^% Are you serious!


----------



## Prince Mongo (Aug 20, 2002)

What about Wells and a draft pick of some kind for Dickerson and Swift?


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

NOOOO, MikeD is gonna come back in good shape and be a good player for years to come and Stro has the talent but not the work ethic and as he matures hopefully he will learn to he need to be an overall player. Bonzi might be good but he is too streaky and for a pick at some sort kinda keeps us in that rebuilding mode. I say stay pat and lets get the season going.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I wouldn't want Bonzi. He is the type of guy who would want to start right away.

That's why I would rather see Michael Redd. He would be much cheaper to get and could be brought off the bench for a while (start later down the road).

Just my 2 pennies.


----------

